# Lake St. Clair row in areas?



## sneakbox hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

I am trying to hunt a few new areas each year and thought it would be good to try Lake St. Clair (perhaps Mitchells Bay?) however, I hunt a cedar bbsb that I have to ROW out. Are there any spots NEAR enough to a launch site to access decent hunting? (I live in central Ohio so bad hunting to you might be great hunting to me!)

I don't necessarily need access to a launch ramp as my boat only weighs 115 pounds And I could drag it in to launch.
Thanks for any help,
Jim


----------



## ragoedertier (Dec 10, 2005)

I hunt Lake St.Clair all the time-i would have no problem showing a couple of spots that u could hunt-or u could just leave your boat at home and jump in with us some time next year-its always fun to hunt with new people-u can reach me at [email protected] Thanks-Bob


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jim,
There are lots of shallow areas that you can access pretty easily on the American side too. We used to drag canoes out in there for years. Here's a map off the MDNR website of the entire area called the "St. Clair Flats" http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/stclairflats.pdf

And here's a version of just the Harsen's Island area, a portion of the St. Clair Flats http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/stcf_harsens.pdf

These maps show you where the public access sites are. Focus in on the Big and Little Muscamoot Bays, Goose Bay, Fisher Bay, etc. Most all of these areas are less than 4 or 5 feet of water, and are very huntable from a small boat. In fact, the water's been so low in recent years, it's even hard to get into some places with a canoe. BE FOREWARNED there is lot's of competition in these spots, so I'd suggest you try it on a weekday in mid-season or later in order to avoid the heavy traffic....my two cents.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are going to hunt Lake St. Clair you will probably need a bigger boat with a motor to really get any where due to safety concerns and long travel distances. In most of the bays mentioned in the previous post you could actually walk around to sme areas and just drag the boat behind you. Spend some time driving around the Harsens Island / Anchor Bay area in the summer and you will be able to familiarize yourself with the area.


----------



## sneakbox hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

I will do some scouting this summer. From the map link on Just Ducky's message it looks like I need to take a ferry across to Harsen's Island. Is there any other access? (besides boat) 

Does the ferry get backed up during hunting season?
Thanks for your help! It is really nice of you to help out another hunter.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sneakbox hunter said:


> I will do some scouting this summer. From the map link on Just Ducky's message it looks like I need to take a ferry across to Harsen's Island. Is there any other access? (besides boat)
> 
> Does the ferry get backed up during hunting season?
> Thanks for your help! It is really nice of you to help out another hunter.


Yep, you have to take a ferry over to Harsen's, and the ferry can get backed up prior to the drawing times at the Harsen's Island managed waterfowl area. Currently there are two drawings a day, and if I'm not mistaken, they're at 5:30am and 11:00am. So avoid the ferry before those times and you'll be okay.

With respect to the post by cupped-n-locked about needing a larger boat, yeah a larger boat is nice and provides access to open water or deeper areas, but it can also be a detriment due to the shallow water. I'll just say from my own personal experiences, there are a ton of spots you can get to with a canoe or small boat. For instance, if you go to the public access on the west end of Little Muscamoot Bay along Middle Channel Road, you just put right in and canoe out...did this a lot. Or on the other side of Harsen's Island there is a public access at the end of M-154, which I think they call South Channel Drive, that you can drop into and head right out into the other end of Little Muscamoot Bay. Both of these access spots can be tough with a larger boat, so a canoe is ideal. Lot's of similar places like this around the flats...just use your head and don't attempt the open water of Lake St. Clair. Protected shallow bays like these are no problem though. Just my two cents. Your best bet is to go out there prior to the season and canoe around to check it out for yourself.


----------



## eiderdown (Feb 16, 2004)

I'd remind you that a fellow duck hunter just lost his life this year in Anchor Bay while hunting from a Kayak.

He wasn't in the "Big Water" either.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

eiderdown said:


> I'd remind you that a fellow duck hunter just lost his life this year in Anchor Bay while hunting from a Kayak.
> 
> He wasn't in the "Big Water" either.


Yeah, Anchor Bay in a kayak  But then I don't consider Anchor Bay a shallow, sheltered area. Anchor Bay is "big water" to me, and I'd never go out there in a kayak or canoe...especially in the fall. C'mon eider, you telling me you're gonna compare Little Muscamoot with Anchor Bay? I'd be the last one to suggest someone try to hunt out of a canoe or kayak...that's not what I said. What I said was use your canoe to carry gear and get across the shallows, like all of Little Muscamoot. I suspect you may be po'd because I'm encouraging a guy from Ohio to come up to the St. Clair Flats....sorry, but I'll help most anyone if they ask me nicely. Heck sneakbox, if ya wanna come over to Shiawassee River this fall, give me a call and I'll give ya a guided hunt  

True, ya can drown anywhere if you try hard enough. Heck years ago when I hunted Harsen's a lot I rescued some guys who flipped in a canoe in one of the canals going back into the managed area, and these guys were flailing around like they were on the titanic. So to sneakbox hunter...use your head. Even the ditches are deep on the island, but know your limits, and wear your pfd when enroute. But you'll see that the Muscamoot Bays are ideal for what you want to do.


----------



## eiderdown (Feb 16, 2004)

Just Duck,

I grew up on Harsens Island and know pretty much all there is to know about both Big & Little Muscamoot Bay. 

I wasn't comparing them to Anchor Bay.

I was mearly pointing out the fact that there is really no place for small boats on either of them while duck hunting.

I've seen Little Muscamoot go from dead calm to 4 ft rollers in a matter minutes.

The Managed area is a different story. There, small boats are really all you can use. And yes, the canals are very deep. I too have helped guys that have flipped over and lost all their stuff in 12 foot of canal water. I watched a couple guys row their boat directly under the path of one of the BIG pumps and before there was time to warn them, the boat SANK. 

Guys have just got to be careful where ever they go and must use the right equipment.

And no, I'm not upset about you telling a guy from central Ohio about the Flats area.

I host several guys up here every year. There are Plenty of ducks to go around.


----------



## sneakbox hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

Again, Thanks from Jim in Ohio. I am not the guy who is going to set up next to you and skybust the birds working you spread or any birds for that matter. I have hunted the Delta Marsh in Manitoba for many years and Devils Lake ND in other years. I'm looking for a few places to hunt closer to home now that I have two little kids. 

I appreciate the cautions about the water conditions -- I know you are just looking out for those that don't know the areas or don't use their heads. Part of the reason I bought a cedar Barnegat Bay sneakbox (bbsb) is the boat's stability in rough water. That being said, I don't take chances. I will steer clear of Anchor Bay unless there is an area I can just "drop in" off a road and hunt the shore if the wind is right.

I will do some serious scouting this summer and am looking at the maps and charts now to highlight a few of the areas you have mentioned. Thanks for helping out the new-b.
Jim
The heavens declare the glory of God; the skies proclaim the work of his hands. Psalm 19:1


----------



## sneakbox hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

How does the wind affect the hunting in Big or Little Muscamoot Bays or Anchor Bays as far as blowing birds off the lake, making some areas too rough or leaving areas unhuntable mud flats?
[/COLOR] 
Are their certain wind directions that I should be aware of?


----------



## eiderdown (Feb 16, 2004)

A north wind(or northwest) tends to push the birds to this side of the lake(or bays).

A south, sw or se wind can cause the bays to come un-done. A 20+ mph south wind will cause anchor bay to sprout 4 to 5 footers.

30+ mph you'll see 7 to 8 footers.

We have been dealing with real low water here on LSC. A north wind will push some water out, thats for sure.

You can PM me anytime and I'll help you out as much as I can.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

eiderdown said:


> Just Duck,
> 
> I grew up on Harsens Island and know pretty much all there is to know about both Big & Little Muscamoot Bay.
> 
> ...


We're on the same page  Any water can kick up in the right conditions. I guess my point was that Little Muscamoot is walkable in most areas, so the fear of drowning (at least in my mind) isn't there. If ya get some rollers there, the worst you may have to do is walk out. Where Anchor Bay can, and has drowned people easily. The point is everyone needs to use their heads no matter what kind of water you're on.


----------



## calamity (May 29, 2004)

sneakbox I sent you a pm any interest?


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

You could also try in between the Harley Ensign launch and Huron Pointe. I know guys that have walked out layout boats and hunted without a tender. An east wind of any kind is not an option.

Ken Martin


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Sneakbox,

I cant offer any thoughts on that area for hunting. Even though I lived in SE michigan untill recently I never made it out that way. 

I was curious about the bbsb you have though. Do you have any puctures or it? Is it glassed? Where did you buy it? What was the aproximate cost of it? What conditions do you find yourself using it in?
did I miss any questions?:lol:


----------



## sneakbox hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a cedar sneakbox that is glassed. Built by Bud Miles of NJ. A great design -- one of the few boats that has enough room in the cockpit for me and my dog (it also has enough room under the deck for my wader boots.)

My first bbsb was a fiberglass boat (sailing model) that was too tight to hunt out of. I'm new to the site and don't know how to post photos.


----------

